# Lapbooks



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

A friend of mine just turned me onto these. My kids and I both love them and they are a great way of showcasing a child's work. They are kinda like a schoolwork scrapbook for kids..for those who might not know.

Is anyone else doing these? If so, got any good links to share?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We 'notebook', but do not lapbook, though I use some of the templates for lapbooking.
We love it and it is a natural style for DS.
We have big notebooks for subjects and can add smaller sections in the larger etc..
and we have a timeline notebook that gets filled in as we go along and we can go and fill in other pages of the same times in history etc..
This summer we added a section on animals that he saw. If it was something we saw, like a beetle etc.. we would look it up and I used a template that had a space for drawing and lines for writing and he would draw a picture and fill in what it was, what it ate etc.. it is now a pretty cool book.

As far as great sites.. you just have google things like "free printable notebooking pages" or "free printable 'your subject' + homeschool + notebook or lapbook etc..
There are some great Yahoo groups.. notebooking pages.com HS Treasure Trove etc..
Try 'Jimmie's Homeschooling and Network Filesharing page.. there is a menu bar and look at 'view file list" or search by topic.
Squidoo is great as well
There are literally thousands of blogs and websites etc.. that you can find that have pages, ideas, lapbooking templates etc..just take a night (or a week) and search and add to your favorites list. I end up doing searches about once a week if DS has an interest in something. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Oh yeah, I've found TONS of free lapbooking sites and resources! That's a really good idea with the notebook. My kids would love that, too. I've got a couple of lapbooks ready for the kids to start putting together this next week. They are so excited they want to do them all NOW lol


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We are currently doing a free lapbook on the Constitution. I saw a few but liked this one best http://homeschoolblogger.com/joyfulschool/2009/06/united-states-documents/


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is a good link http://www.homeschoolshare.com/index_lapbooks_master_list.php


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

highlandview said:


> Here is a good link http://www.homeschoolshare.com/index_lapbooks_master_list.php


Thanks! I bookmarked all the middle ages ones! 

Cindyc.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

My kids used to love lap-booking, but have pretty much outgrown it - but I still catch them occasionally looking at some of their favorite lapbooks.
Dawn


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

We have been doing lapbooks with the kids for several years now. It has been a huge hit! The kids love them and they learn a ton.


----------

